# What is a "Royal SR-45" AE-1?



## LowriderS10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi everyone...someone locally is selling an AE-1 that apparently has "Royal SR-45" stamped on the "inside of the lid of the case"...what does that mean? I've tried the net, but haven't been able to come up with anything, and both my AE-1 and my AE-1 Program came without cases.

Thanks,
Tamas


----------



## magkelly (Jun 11, 2010)

I asked a buddy who's up on vintage gear. He said it may mean it belonged to someone in the military overseas. A lot of the military issued cameras were marked with certain codes. He said he thought it might be British. Royal AF or Navy maybe, and part of the unit number might have been 45.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 11, 2010)

In North America, Canon never distributed the AE-1 or AE-1 Program with a bundled case or lens. Cases were always sold as a separate item, though often a retailer would create their own bundle of body, lens, and case. When doing so, there was nothing forcing them to use a Canon brand case; they could easily bundle a less expensive, in terms of dealer cost, case from a 3rd party manufacturer. The "Royal-SR45" may well be only the brand and model designation of the case.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you both for the quick responses!

Since this is an AE-1 we're talking about I'm assuming it probably doesn't matter either way value wise...but would a detail like this add to or detract from the value of the camera? (Or, have no effect whatsoever haha)

Thanks again


----------



## guitstik (Jun 11, 2010)

I would think that it would have no effect on the price since it is obviously not a "special run". Your main concern should be the functionality of the camera it's self. What are they asking for the camera?


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 11, 2010)

He's asking a LOT...started with 150 for an AE-1, two 50 1.8s and a Tokina (non ATX) 80-200. The 50 1.8s are a dime a dozen, the Tokina's not really worth much and AE-1s aren't exactly high-dollar cameras either. He's down to $100 now, but it's still too much for me. (More than what I paid for my AE-1, 50 1.4 and Canon 80-200 f4 combined). His gear is probably worth $60-70 at the most. Less to me, since I already have better Canon FD gear.

My rule with film gear is if I don't get a great deal I don't bother.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 11, 2010)

LowriderS10 said:


> He's asking a LOT...started with 150 for an AE-1, two 50 1.8s and a Tokina (non ATX) 80-200. The 50 1.8s are a dime a dozen, the Tokina's not really worth much and AE-1s aren't exactly high-dollar cameras either. He's down to $100 now, but it's still too much for me. (More than what I paid for my AE-1, 50 1.4 and Canon 80-200 f4 combined). His gear is probably worth $60-70 at the most. Less to me, since I already have better Canon FD gear.
> 
> My rule with film gear is if I don't get a great deal I don't bother.



I have the same mindset, I will usually pass if the price is to outrageous. For example, I just bought a Minolta X-370 with a 50mm, a focal 1:2.8 f=28mm, a 135mm lens, a case for the lenses and camera, a cheap JCPenny flash and a bunch of filters off of ebay for $35.00. At the same time I bought an X-700 with a 28-70mm lens and camera case for $65.00. In all I have $100.00 invested and those are the kind of deals that can be found if you scrounge hard enough. There is a pawn shop I go to that has an AE-1 for sale with just a 50mm lens and they want $240.00. Not on my watch


----------



## magkelly (Jun 11, 2010)

You can definitely get an AE-1 or AE-Program online on CL, Goodwill, or Ebay with two lenses for under $60 easy unless the camera is all black. I've seen them going lately for less than that even. 

I'm actually going to pick up a whole lot of lenses and another AE-1 for practically nothing in a week or so. Working for them. The guy tried selling them for months and couldn't get anything so he finally offered the whole kit to me for a song. I'm doing some digital work for him. I know at least one lens is worth at least 3X-4X that, so really don't get why it didn't sell, but whatever. I'm happy to have them. It means I finally have a full SLR kit for learning to shoot properly and for school. 

I still want a Pentax SP 2 set, and all the pretty Takumars my puny budget can handle, and a DSLR down the line too, grin, but right now I'll settle for two AE-1 bodies and a bunch of decent lenses. One of those lenses is actually what my pro photographer friend in CA used to call a "penis envy" lens. It's well worth what he's asking just to HAVE it, even if it takes crappy pics I'll probably still hand onto it. It makes me laugh just to look at it. It's so big, but if it takes great nature pics I'll be very happy indeed!


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, people seem to think that just because there is a bit of a revival in film right now all of the sudden the gear's worth a fortune.

I offered him $50, which I realize is a bit of a low offer, but I really don't NEED it and it's definitely worth closer to 50 than 100 (or his original 150).


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 11, 2010)

magkelly: you mentioned the all-black AE-1s. Are they worth more? If so, how much? There's one I'm currently looking at...I've always liked the way they looked and I know they're more rare, I'm just not sure how much is too much or how much is a good deal on an all-black AE-1.

Thanks


----------



## magkelly (Jun 11, 2010)

I was looking a lot the past few weeks because I have one and I was thinking of selling mine and I wanted to know what it was worth. I watched auctions on several different places, looked at for sale posts on various web sites, asked a few people I knew who were into old Canons and what I got basically was that an AE-1, the original not the later AE-1 Program can be listed at anything from $40 on up to a couple hundred, but will really only sell for about $40-60 with an original kit lens. Sometimes $35 if the cosmetics are a bit low, but usually at least that.  I have also seen it several times go at about $75 but that was with another common lens for that camera a 35-35MM as I recall. The Programs are usually slightly more, but there seem to be more black ones of those so there doesn't seem to be as much of a difference in price on those concerning the color variation. I saw both AE-1 Programs for about the same $$$ consistently. 

The black ones? Original AE-1, definitely a bit more. I never saw one listed at less than $75 even by itself with the kit lens, and they were running $100-125 and up with the other upgraded lens. But I did also see it go for about $65 a few times on auction so I don't think I'd go by the BIN prices or asking prices I'd seen as to what the "real" price was. 

Depending upon the lens, I'd say anything up to $100-125 depending upon condition for a black is okay, but $100 plus is getting a bit expensive unless it's perfect. But you have to watch for a squeak issue common to that model as that does affect value apparently and also the battery compartment covers are weak, I saw several that were messed up and that seemed to be an issue too with those. The lower priced ones, often the squeak was mentioned and/or the battery cover was broken off.

I eventually decided to keep mine. It is pretty near perfect and I'd not likely replace it with one in this condition or a non-black for much less and I do like the black better. I got a chance at some really nice FD lenses and I had some fun shooting with it and liked it. But yeah, I'd buy another for maybe $40 in the regular style at some point to back this one up. I think it's a great camera and I like it very much. It's a bit big for my hands, but I can live with that and there are so many nice lenses out there for really cheap prices I think that makes it worth it really.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------

